# Any natural wee miracles with blocked tubes



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,
I have just been through my first ICSI cycle and we got a BFN    Until the time comes to be able to try again we are going to be trying to conceive naturally and  for a miracle. Has anybody had their little miracle trying with damaged or blocked tubes?
Trix


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Trix - it IS possible my lovely.... we managed to get pregnant once naturally - not realising that both of my tubes were blocked due to a large fibroid - sadly we miscarried our little miracle because of the fibroid, but once it was dealt with we went through ICSI, as it was then found that my hubby also had a zero count !!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world
Sheila


----------

